# Pseudo-Tapered Medium Hygenic Tubes



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll probably always prefer flats, but lately I've been really impressed with some tube setups and these are among the best so far. In another post Adirondack Kyle talked about tying Medium Hygenic tubes in a pseudo taper that lasted a long long time. I liked these mediums tubes, available from Tex and Simple Shot, from the beginning, and thought a pseudo tapered configuration would be perfect - but couldn't get the tie right. :banghead: Well I grabbed a few sets from Adirondack Kyle with his super tying ability and sure enough they rock! I'm very impressed. Lots of power, very smooth, and I'm getting good accuracy. Thanks Kyle!!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a set of tubes and shooter from Kyle, too. For some reason he ties them much better than I do!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!, practice , practice!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey man. Nice shooter there! I am starting to use tubes also and been using and liking this medium latex tubes. Let me ask you what kind of ammo are you slinging with such set up? I am using a single tube per side at 8" of active lenght and sretching the half butterfly till almost max out and am getting lots of shots also. I will be interesred in knowing how many shots are you guts getting.
Cheers mate.
E.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I mostly shoot 3/8 steel, with some marbles and rocks thrown in for fun. I tried single tubes half butterfly similar to you and loved them, but for whatever reason they weren't lasting that long. I think I'm getting similar performance with the pseudo taper at my normal anchor point of 32" as I was with half butterfly singles. They really ship the 3/8. I'm sure they could throw 1/2inch and above, but I'd probably loop them into doubles if I was shooting anything much heavier than that. Maybe I'll try that today


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Stretch said:


> I mostly shoot 3/8 steel, with some marbles and rocks thrown in for fun. I tried single tubes half butterfly similar to you and loved them, but for whatever reason they weren't lasting that long. I think I'm getting similar performance with the pseudo taper at my normal anchor point of 32" as I was with half butterfly singles. They really ship the 3/8. I'm sure they could throw 1/2inch and above, but I'd probably loop them into doubles if I was shooting anything much heavier than that. Maybe I'll try that today


Hey Stretch,

Thanks for the answer! You are right about the 3/8" they do really fly! I shoot 1/2" steel also with my set up and seem to like that ammo too, I don't have a chrony so I am not sure how fast they are flying but they do really good damage to steel cans at 35-40 feet distance. Do you have any speed info from your set up?

Cheers mate.

Emitto.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats one of my favorite set up right there

and of coos thats a fine looking slingshot !

cheers


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Half butterfly would be your regular drawn length.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

This Is a perfect set up for medium to larger size ammo, anything from 3/8th half inch , target shooting or hunting. I like target shooting with 7/16 and using the same for pest control, I haven't had a chance to hunt much lately but I'm more than confident this set up has what it takes, I shoot it at a long draw for more speed and greater band life


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> This Is a perfect set up for medium to larger size ammo, anything from 3/8th half inch , target shooting or hunting. I like target shooting with 7/16 and using the same for pest control, I haven't had a chance to hunt much lately but I'm more than confident this set up has what it takes, I shoot it at a long draw for more speed and greater band life


Thank you for the input, I have been using it mainly with half inch steel, but is just use on strand per side at 8" active length, let me ask you something, do you see a really big improvement with the pseudo-tappered set up?

And do you have any speed testing info on the set up.

Cheers mate.

Emitto.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I would say yes, I subjectively notice a significant improvement with the pseudo-taper vs. the single strand. I need to get a chrony!


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

I LIKED THE WAY YOU ATTACHED THE TUBES BUT I CANE UP WITH A MORE EFFECTIVE WAY. HAVENT SEEN IT YET.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

There are other ways of attachment, one advantage to this method is the tubes don't twist up half as much between shots, Those are some 107s I included with his purchase.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for those Kyle. I'm really digging the way it looks as well  You're right. It doesn't seem to twist much at all. I think I might try to tie a set myself a set that's a little shorter for max power to my anchor point using your tying technique now that I have a sample, but I am getting good practice with a deeper draw using yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Good, later in the week I will send you a shorter set too, working on your deep draw Will serve you well in the long run
Just cut your strip from lighter latex if you can, start real light and tighten more at the last few wraps, also remember which direction the knot can move and make that nice and tight, but make sure it's on top of a wide strip so it doesn't cut into the tubes.after a few ties you will get more and more shots from each set, adapt your methods to what you see happening with your tubes. Henry has some nice methods regarding tube tying as well .


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Man! That's super kind of you.  I think it's all about making the loop end tight like you say. And the wide strip underneath. I've always just tried to make the first few passes real loose, but the strip is another level. We'll get on it. I've got some thin latex that should work. And yes, the deep draw is easier than I thought now that I'm learning it. Definitely adds some zing... Love the setup!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Adds band life, and zing
Will tie you a shorter set as soon as I get some more stuff unpacked should be a few days
Only thing I ask, I want you to try to keep a shot count on the one I send you, it will be tied for maximum velocity, and the loops will be bigger, just to show the naysayers here on the forum.


----------

